# From www.KPFTX.org "The Athiest Hour"



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

And here's the enemy at his lamest:

closing the show, the host says:

"All you athiests and non-believers out there, just remember don't be passive, to tell your family and your friends that Jesus is not real, God is not real, heaven is not real, hell is not real, tell them to grow up, it's time for us to stop just sitting back and watching the Lakewood Churches take over the world. Listen to what Laranan said here and, uh, take it to heart, uh, and be moral for morality's sake for the social reason that it's necessary."

Is it just me or is this pathetic? And doesn't it sound like he's trying to push his beliefs on others?

oh well, 
Larry


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

that's awesome Paul


----------



## SRoper (Jul 23, 2005)

It seems rather lame to me because it is completely defensive and doesn't make any positive statements. I think athiests are much more persuasive when they put the onus on believers to demonstrate why someone should take the God hypothesis.


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2005)

Paul: I liked your "you might be an atheist" line: "You might be an atheist if you obssess over burdens of proof." Boy, its the truth.


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 26, 2005)

Paul,

I've stumbled on the correct spelling of atheist and well I've got to hand it to you for not announcing the fact that we all had it wrong. I'll bet you're one out of a thousand (well, two now) that knows the correct way to spell it.

Larry


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 26, 2005)

Paul,

Don't most people spell it athiest? I know I did and I think that most others do as well. And isn't the correct spelling atheist? Not a big deal but I thought it was funny that I came across a post on another board and it was pointed out that it was spelled with ist at the end. So I came back to check how I spelled it here and sure enough I had it wrong...you had it right. 

Sorry for the sudafed induced confusion,
Larry


----------



## crhoades (Jul 26, 2005)

An atheist is truly a theist.

(Atheism presupposes theism - wonder where I got that from...)


----------

